# BOAT RAMP IN MILTON?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I am putting a link to the google image of the ramp here http://maps.google.com/maps?You can pan out to get the idea where it is , but it's along way for me to drive just to find out the hurricaines took it out.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Not sure what you are asking but your link is for the San Diego Amtrak station. There are lots of boat ramps in Milton. No problem launching a boat.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you asking about "Archie Glover" boat ramp?? That is kind of what it looks like...... :letsdrink


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Sorry , ignore the text, just put your mouse over the exspand button and you can see where it is better , it's close to the end or east side of the I-10 bridge , I'm trying to get to the ruble over there with a short , less gas consumeing boat trip , and as you can see that ramp is very close.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I apologize if I'm missunderstanding but the I-10 bridge ruble is about9 miles off shore.

Your link is a picture of the Archi Glover boat ramp, it is next to the I10 bridge but all the rubble was shipped off shore.


----------



## Vice-3 (Oct 12, 2007)

That is the Archie Glover ramp, it isn't bad to launch from depending on the size of your boat. Anything over 25 feet will be slightly more difficult with the low tide. Most of the bridge rubble was shipped offshore, but there are some pieces that were never recovered, you just have to drive in the vicinity of where the old bridge was and stare at your bottom machine.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Its marked how to get out pretty well, stay over near the train tracks untill you get to the center and cross which way you want to go, or follow some one out untill you get to know the place


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm from the area and have used that launch many times.

The railroad tressel on the other side is great for sheepshead and flounder depending. There is a nice "alleyway" of grass along the way that has normally produced small to small-keeper redfish. You will occasionally spot a gator or two.

If you are standing at the launch, and you stare off about 150 yds to your 11 o'clock i think, There is a hole there about 25 ft. I caught a 42" Redfish there.

Fishing along what was the old bridge I have caught a lot of white trout.

If you go past the new bridge, on the pensacola side and further past that dairy queen there is a point. I have been regularly successful there for redfish, specks, and white trout.

Hope this helps, just dont overfish my stompin' grounds


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I fish the lights in Mulat Bayou about once a week. The fishing is really based on the tide, moving water = fish. If the water stops moving the fish go to sleep. Try the lights some night, its better than sitting in front of the TV.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Thanks everybody , all the info really helps, and don't worry about me over fishing any hole, I only keep what I will eat that night, the freezer is for bait not to make fresh fish taste like they came from winn dixie.


----------

